# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: ديوان ابن الرومي /  مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

ديوان ابن الرومي
عنوان المخطوطة:   ديوان ابن الرومي     
المؤلف: علي بن العباس بن جريج الرومي، ابي الحسن         
تاريخ النسخ: القرن الثالث عشر الهجري تقديراً
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 811.4/د.ر
الوصف: نسخة جيدة، خطها معتاد، طبع         
الرقم العام: 142
الوصف المادي: 3ج (158+204+155ق) 19س 23.5×16.5سم         
المراجع: الاعلام 5 : 110 ، الازهرية 5 : 86
الموضوع:     الشعر، العصر العباسي الثاني، أدب اللغة العربية
الإحالات:     أ. ابن الرومي، علي بن العباس - 283هـ ب. تاريخ النسخ

رابط التحميل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tyg4gzlaukj

ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بارك الله فيكم

----------

